# Sulking Poo



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Just let Nacho outside my office for a quick wee and whilst my back was turned talking to a colleague I turned round to find Nacho doing all sorts of acrobatics to catch something. Wasn't until i got closer and put him on his lead that i was able to get this photo on my phone... luckily it managed to get away!! The picture beneath is one I have just taken of Nacho sulking in my office. He is actually whining and refusing a cuddle as he is mad I took him away from his new 'toy!' - lucky he looks so cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahahha omg cute picture of Nacho!!!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

What a cute picture, looks like he's thinking. I only wanted to play 
And a lovely picture of a peacock butterfly.


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Love it!!! What a cute sulk... You should train him to do that on command!!!  great party trick!!! Lol


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love Nacho, what a cute sulk!! You are so lucky to be able to take him to work with you, Betty has been in a few times but would love it if she could be there all the time (saying that i am working at home this afternoon anyway!!!).

x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww nacho is one of my faves! Look at that face! Emma x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks all. I know I am very lucky Jules to be able to take him to work. He is a big hit amongst the 300 odd staff here. Lucky I have my own office so no important documents get shredded - I have learnt the hard way that everything needs to be out of paws reach - oops there goes the board minutes! 

We have a big firework display here tonight so just getting Nacho re-introduced to the sounds on youtube. He's looking up at me like i've gone mad - "yes mummy, i know what they are - Boring" :whatever:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's amazing how dogs make people change. When Bettys been in the office, people who never normally speak to me then start being friendly!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hah i know! The powers of poos!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Hah i know! The powers of poos!!


It's nuts isn't it! I suppose we all think our dogs are cute as they are ours but i don't expect everyone else to think the same, but they generally do!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I want to be able to bring Vincent to work eventually  But right now he is waaaay too hyper, he'll just get bored!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I love the picture of Nacho sulking, he's absolutely gorgeous!

Love that you can take him to work too, my work would have a fit if I took Archie in ... big fat meanies  I know he'd love it and I know my co-workers would love him to be there too ... maybe I might sneak him in one day and keep him under my desk


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Such a cute pic! I wish I could take Pareto into work... I love it when I'm working from home and he curls up by my feet, as good as gold.

Kx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Nacho, did Mummy spoil your fun? out: 

What a beautiful butterfly, glad it got away  Very cute pictures.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Clare. Yep I was in Nacho's bad books. It took at least half an hour for him to give me the time of day and he refused to sit on my feet and keep them warm! He showed me!!


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

What a cute sulk....I would love to be able to take Bobby to work,but as I drive a taxi....I don't think it will ever happen....


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Nacho .. big fluffy paws ... so cute xxx


----------

